# Reading > Who Said That? >  Yesterday is history. Tomorrow is mystery. Today is a gift.

## Like_Herod

Does anyone know who said the above? I've been searching online and can't seem to find a reliable answer although a lot of people suggest it may be Eleanor Roosevelt. Whilst searching I came across this which was also interesting and is attributed to her:

'Many people will walk in and out of your life, But only true friends will leave footprints in your heart. To handle yourself, use your head; To handle others, use your heart. Anger is only one letter short of danger. If someone betrays you once, it is his fault; If he betrays you twice, it is your fault. Great minds discuss ideas; Average minds discuss events; Small minds discuss people. He who loses money, loses much; He, who loses a friend, loses much more; He, who loses faith, loses all. Beautiful young people are accidents of nature, But beautiful old people are works of art. Learn from the mistakes of others. You can't live long enough to make them all yourself. Friends, you and me.... You brought another friend.... And then there were 3.... We started our group.... Our circle of friends.... And like that circle.... There is no beginning or end.... Yesterday is history. Tomorrow is mystery. Today is a gift.'

----------

